# pewter grips?



## devilslayer (Mar 11, 2007)

i have lingered on this site awhile ive always been more into assault and surplus rifles. but i just bought a 357 new model blackhawk from a guy and to be honest i dont like wooden grips..i was thinking of white ivory or the pearlite ones but i ran across these pewter grips and i was wondering if anyone here has had any experiance with them


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Don't care for 'em. Pewter is soft so I'd think they'd wear and the deep engraving I'd also think would be a bit rough on the hands. 
Do you not like the factory grips or wooden grips in general?


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

How 'bout a picture of your new Blackhawk?? :smt023


----------

